# L'elefante nel tinello



## Mksarben

Does enybody know english equivalents?


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Hullo, Mk, and welcome to the Forum.

What does "L'elefante nel tinello" mean? Maybe something like "Un elefante in un negozio di cristalleria"?.

GS


----------



## Mksarben

It goes like this: "Inutile fingere di non vedere l'elefante nel tinello: e' di trent'anni fa l'uscita di _Il nome della rosa_ di Umberto Eco, che pero' inaugurava una stagione differente, trattandosi di un libro _tongue-in-cheek_, manifesto del postmodernismo europeo, fascionosa parodia multilivello dello scrivere romanzi storici, anzi, romanzi _tout court._" It is from _New Italian Epic_ by Wu Ming


----------



## AlabamaBoy

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> "Un elefante in un negozio di cristalleria"?


 The bull in the China shop.



> Inutile fingere di non vedere l'elefante nel tinello


It's pointless to pretend not to see the (2-ton) elephant in the room.


----------



## Mksarben

Yes, now i understand all. Thank you


----------



## AlabamaBoy

I think that the tongue-in-cheek book could be the elephant in the room: something having great impact on all historical novels (whether you choose to believe it or not).


----------



## anglomania1

But is "elefante in un tinello" an Italian idiom?
If so, why did Giorgio ask what it meant???
I've never heard of, but that doesn't mean much - however I trust Giorgio.
Anglo


----------



## GavinW

It's not an exclusively Italian idom. It's a fairly new idiom very much in vogue now among managers, creative thinkers, analysts etc. The question in English is "Is there an elephant in the room?". It's a way of saying: "Are we totally failing to notice something that is obvious, precisely because it is so big?".


----------



## london calling

How do you know when there's an elephant in your fridge?
Footprints in the butter!

How do you know when there's an elephant in your bed?
He's got an "E" embroidered on his pyjamas.



That said, I agree with Ab and Gavin: may I add I had no idea it had been translated into Italian.


----------



## Akire72

Mksarben said:


> It goes like this: "Inutile fingere di non vedere l'elefante nel tinello: e' di trent'anni fa l'uscita di _Il nome della rosa_ di Umberto Eco, che pero' inaugurava una stagione differente, trattandosi di un libro _tongue-in-cheek_, manifesto del postmodernismo europeo, fascionosa parodia multilivello dello scrivere romanzi storici, anzi, romanzi _tout court._" It is from _New Italian Epic_ by Wu Ming




Questo signor Wu Ming sarà anche bravo nel suo mestiere, ma sfido chiunque a trovarmi un italiano, anche di cultura elevata, che sappia cos'è un libro _tongue-in-cheek_  senza dover consultare un dizionario. Fingere di non vedere l'elefante nel tinello non è assolutamente un modo di dire italiano. Almeno, non dalle mie parti.


----------



## london calling

Akire72 said:


> Fingere di non vedere l'elefante nel tinello non è assolutamente un modo di dire italiano. Almeno, non dalle mie parti.


Dai, però, è talmente simpatica, questa bestia che si intrufola ovunque! (Mi ricorda la mucca della pubblicità del formaggio di un po' di tempo fa).

Come potremmo dire in un italiano più "accettabile"?


----------



## violadaprile

In italiano si dice "si muove come un elefante in una cristalleria".

Si intende non "_che non si può non notare_" ma "_che non può (l'elefante) non rompere tutto_".
Indica una persona maldestra che si muove (o parla) senza attenzione, soprattutto nei rapporti col prossimo.
Per quello che so.


----------



## london calling

violadaprile said:


> In italiano si dice "si muove come un elefante in una cristalleria".
> 
> Si intende non "_che non si può non notare_" ma "_che non può (l'elefante) non rompere tutto_".
> Indica una persona maldestra che si muove (o parla) senza attenzione, soprattutto nei rapporti col prossimo.
> Per quello che so.


Guarda il primo post di AB.

Secondo me un _bull in a china shop_, che traduce la tua espressione, è un'altra cosa rispetto all' "elephant in the room" di cui si parla qui., che non fa riferimento alle persone maldestre ma a fatto che non è possibile non notare un elefante per via della mole - la domanda è "come fai a non vedere un elefante?" Ossia, _come fai a non vedere le ovvietà_. 

Ed è da questa considerazione nascono anche le due battute che ho riportato sopra.


----------



## GavinW

LC, I think your invitation to seek an alternative translation is actually not very helpful... There is no alternative. It's a set phrase, and has the fixed status of a quotation (on a par with other set phrases like proverbs etc). It's also like a buzz-word. Therefore the expression won't mean much to people (eg Akire) who have not heard of the underlying "philosophy"/concept, because it is so creative, and context-specific. One runs the risk of confusing the expression with totally unrelated expressions like bulls in china shops!


----------



## Akire72

Thanks Gawin, that' exactly what I meant. Plus, I don't like it when people use English words or idioms when there an Italian equivalent, like_ tongue-in-cheek_-> ironico/serioso/semiserio. It's just so NOT fair to use so many English word in everyday language! AND it's supposed to be a critic to an Italian novel! 

Instead of the elephant one could use the famous "trave nell'occhio". "Inutile fingere di non vedere la trave nel proprio occhio". Yet I find it very unusual. "Non possiamo far finta di non vedere l'ovvio" would be more standard.
What does the piece says BEFORE?


----------



## london calling

I didn't mean a "translation" as such, but a way of expressing the concept (come fai a non vedere le ovvietà? come fai a capire una cosa talmente ovvia?), if you see what I mean, Gavin.

However, Wu Ming has already translated it, so there you go....


----------



## Akire72

I'm sorry, I didn't mean to bother you, I just thought I'd made it clear that in Italian I would use some other metaphore and I would say it differently. But probably the "original" Italian sentence, is in turn a translation from the English.


----------



## GavinW

Akire72 said:


> But probably the "original" Italian sentence, is in turn a translation from the English.



Exactly! ;-)


----------



## london calling

Akire, we had already said it was a calque of the English!


----------



## Akire72

london calling said:


> Akire, we had already said it was a calque of the English!



Had we?


----------



## King Crimson

Volevo solo precisare che il "signor" Wu Ming è in realtà un italianissimo collettivo bolognese di scrittori (sic). Concordo, comunque, sull'abuso di termini inglesi anche in presenza di validissime alternative.

P.S. "l'elefante nel tinello"? D'accordo con GS e Akire, mai sentito in vita mia (e siamo già in tre).


----------



## london calling

Akire72 said:


> Had we?


Sorry you're right - we didn't specify that at all, but that's what it is.


----------



## Akire72

Ho letto anch'io King, il che rende la cosa ancora più triste. Probabilmente questo collettivo è venuto su a panini e letture inglesi!  Forse il signor Wu Ming pensa in inglese mentre scrive in Italiano e il transfer gli causa questi obbrobri letterari! 
Non voglio essere tacciata per una purista, ma alla lunga la nostra lingua morirà, o diventerà un ibrido assurdo!


----------



## IndigoBlue

Akire72 said:


> Instead of the elephant one could use the famous "trave nell'occhio". "Inutile fingere di non vedere la trave nel proprio occhio". Yet I find it very unusual. "Non possiamo far finta di non vedere l'ovvio" would be more standard.



La trave nell'occhio si rifà ai vangeli: _non guardare la pagliuzza nell'occhio di tuo fratello ma alla trave nel tuo occhio_, ed è un invito a guardare i propri difetti invece di criticare quelli altrui. 
_L'elefante nel tinello_ è una cosa talmente grossa da poter per assurdo passare inosservata.
_L'elefante o il toro nel negozio di porcellane o di cristalli _indica una persona goffa e maldestra, non necessariamente nel senso fisico del termine, ma anche, che ne so, una persona facile alle gaffes, o a dire comunque la cosa sbagliata alla persona sbagliata.
Giusto per riassumere i concetti.


----------



## Pat (√2)

King Crimson said:


> "l'elefante nel tinello"? D'accordo con GS e Akire, mai sentito in vita mia (e siamo già in tre).



Quattro.
Io comunque non capisco la storia del _tinello_. M'immagino questi manager o creativi o quel che sono, tutti in* sala riunioni *a scervellarsi, e uno fa: "C'è mica un elefante nel *tinello*, per caso?" 
O sono così creativi da chiamare la sala riunioni, o un ufficio, "tinello"?


----------



## Akire72

@ Indigo: esatto! Che sono talmente palesi e grossi, che non possiamo non vederli!
@V2: non capisco neanche io perché questi signori hanno scelto il tinello e non una stanza in generale come la _room _inglese... mah... misteri di Wu Ming...


----------



## IndigoBlue

Non lo hanno scelto loro, è un modo di dire. Si dice nel tinello perché è una stanza piccola, di solito, tipo un cucinino o qualcosa di simile.


----------



## Pat (√2)

IndigoBlue said:


> Si dice nel tinello perché è una stanza piccola, di solito, tipo un cucinino o qualcosa di simile.



Un elefante farebbe la sua figura anche in una stanza di dimensioni normali, dai 
Anche in una 6x8 non lo vedo male (in tutti i sensi)


----------



## Bella63

london calling said:


> How do you know when there's an elephant in your fridge?
> Footprints in the butter!
> 
> How do you know when there's an elephant in your bed?
> He's got an "E" embroidered on his pyjama.


----------



## Bella63

IndigoBlue said:


> Non lo hanno scelto loro, è un modo di dire. Si dice nel tinello perché è una stanza piccola, di solito, tipo un cucinino o qualcosa di simile.


Quando abitavo in una villettina a Firenze sud (aah, che ricordi!!! ) avevo un cucinotto con una saletta più grande adiacente, che chiamevamo il tinello. Lì si mangiava e fungeva anche da salottino, da non sbagliare con il salotto però.


----------



## Bella63

King Crimson said:


> Volevo solo precisare che il "signor" Wu Ming è in realtà un italianissimo collettivo bolognese di scrittori (sic). Concordo, comunque, sull'abuso di termini inglesi anche in presenza di validissime alternative.
> 
> P.S. "l'elefante nel tinello"? D'accordo con GS e Akire, mai sentito in vita mia (e siamo già in tre).



Siamo in quattro!


----------

